# Apple Event



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

New Apple TV will be 1080p


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Well it definatly looks good!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Finally, might be worth buying it now!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

new ipad


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't seem to find a live video stream of the event but Techradar are running a live blog, you just have to push the refresh button every now and then.

http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/live-blog-ipad-3-ipad-hd-launch-event-1069193


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> new ipad


Look good? Think I'm havin 1 of those tbh


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

new iPad looks no different to the iPad 2


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh looks...amazing, retina display It's 2048 x 1536, sure enough. That's 3.1 million pixels. "The most ever in a mobile device."


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sounds good - means very little to me but sounds good lol


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I can't seem to find a live video stream of the event but Techradar are running a live blog, you just have to push the refresh button every now and then.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/live-blog-ipad-3-ipad-hd-launch-event-1069193


No live video stream mate

Am following Engadget. They have a really good interface to follow the blog


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

hmmmmmm....iPad3....tempting.......

Sold my ipad2 few weeks back as wasn't using it that much, but part of that was to do with the low screen res. Web pages just looked better on my iphone4 and MBP.

hmmmmmmm.......

EDIT : Curious to know how good the dictation is. Might make typing long emails, or posts that bit easier....


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

all looks good so far, the face recognition looks good


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll be having both - not had an iPad for a while now and miss having one for quick browsing!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

really unsure about how good the camera will actually be considering it doesn't have a flash


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Released in the UK March 16?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh mate.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I suspect that SWMBO may be getting herself a new (to her) iPad 2 ... ... ... which is my way of saying "iPad 3 here I come".

I wonder how much extra we Brits will be ripped off on top of the above prices?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

remove the $ and replace with £ then


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

32GB for me hopefully.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

is there any point in getting the 4G? 

when do we even get 4G network? :lol: 

i got the ipad 1 wifi and 3g, and ive not even put a sim card in it since i purchased it


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a 64Gb 3G iPad 2, but I think I'll go for the 32Gb 4G version of the new one depending on price.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Prices & Pre order availability on the UK site now :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I thought the prices will be in line with thew ipad2 ones?

e.g. 16gb wifi £399


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

wayne_w said:


> Prices & Pre order availability on the UK site now :thumb:


Where - Apple Store UK is still down for updating.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

It was showing around 7.30 :thumb:

32Gig Wifi £479 - Come to papa !!


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Apple is overpriced rubbish imo.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Surgie, they may be higher priced, but the quality, and specifically the customer services is truly amazing!!!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

UK site still down, US is up though, :-(


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

wayne_w said:


> It was showing around 7.30 :thumb:
> 
> 32Gig Wifi £479 - Come to papa !!


The price I was hoping for 

Just need to sell the bloody Xoom now!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

SurGie said:


> Apple is overpriced rubbish imo.


Now there's an informed post :roll eyes: Luckily it's a free country 

I've owned/used Windows-based PCs since Windows 2 (yes, since the mid-late 80s) - I don't regret moving over to Apple, worth every penny.

Now there's an informed post 

Luckily it's a free country.

As predicted we Brits are going to be ripped off in comparison to the US.










a 32Gb 4G iPad 3 is $181 dearer here in the UK than in the US!!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I assume it's the same size as the iPas 2 then? For cases and screen protectors?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

As is the way DW. I've got a £250 currys voucher here to spend. Fancying the 32gb wifi.

Is the 4G REALLY worth that extra when I've got a 4s?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You can tether your 4S to the iPad somehow. 

Do you want that voucher? I'll give you £150


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

£100 extra for 4g plus obviously a data contract doesn't seem worth it lol.

I'll look in to tethering but not sure how it works.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The only reason I bought a 3G iPad 2 was for the GPS connectivity, the same would go for an iPad 3 - it's a shame it's an extra £100.

I was going to order one straight away, having second thoughts now.


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Matt. said:


> I assume it's the same size as the iPas 2 then? For cases and screen protectors?


Its .8mm thicker is all i know!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wonder if the other cases will fit then?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hmm gps connectivity isn't worth £100 to me!

Apple tv looks interesting too.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Wonder if the other cases will fit then?


yeah they do :thumb:


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Wonder if the other cases will fit then?


Depends on the type of case i guess! Was thinking of getting an ipad2 but will see how people feel about this. I know the iPad 2 3G 16 gb is being dropped to £329!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Weazel said:


> Depends on the type of case i guess! Was thinking of getting an ipad2 but will see how people feel about this. *I know the iPad 2 3G 16 gb is being dropped to £329*!


you sure ? i doubt it will drop to 329 with 3G


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

RP84 said:


> you sure ? i doubt it will drop to 329 with 3G


My bad the word ''NON'' is missing, the Wifi version!


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry but the high cost comes from all the hype of it all, their quality is no better than any of the other brands of tech. The actual touch screens part of it are made by LG as are all touch screens. The chips inside the i phones are made in England. Its still too expensive for what you get out of them especially in this country. An Android phone works better than the i phones in many aspects of them.

I dont listen to the hype and prefer cheaper versions of products that are just as good if not better and more usable.

The original ipod downloading side of it was very hard, you had to be a rocket scientist to work out how to load music from your files. I did not like having to pay them for the music i wanted when i have already paid for the music already.


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

SurGie said:


> Sorry but the high cost comes from all the hype of it all, their quality is no better than any of the other brands of tech. The actual touch screens part of it are made by LG as are all touch screens. The chips inside the i phones are made in England. Its still too expensive for what you get out of them especially in this country. An Android phone works better than the i phones in many aspects of them.
> 
> I dont listen to the hype and prefer cheaper versions of products that are just as good if not better and more usable.
> 
> The original ipod downloading side of it was very hard, you had to be a rocket scientist to work out how to load music from your files. I did not like having to pay them for the music i wanted when i have already paid for the music already.


So if the chips are made in England, does that mean they are of less quality? Not really sure how that is a constructive comment, surely that means if it is made in England it will be more expensive to manufacture due to labour costs etc?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope this isn't going to turn into another apple argument thread. Doesn't matter who manufactures it... I see it, I like it, I buy it. It really is that simple!

p.s I will be buying one!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I suspect that SurGie is basing his anti-Apple posting on perhaps a prehistoric bad experience of an early iPod, but otherwise little or no personal experience of Apple products added to a lot of sour grapes 



SurGie said:


> I dont listen to the hype and prefer cheaper versions of products that are just as good if not better and more usable.


Oh dear - that's one of the lamest excuses I've ever read.

I've owned Android devices, I've owned umpteen Windows PCs from Windows 2 (yes that long ago) to Windows 7 - SurGie can whine all he likes, Apple knocks Android and Windows into a ****ed hat in my view. Buy cheap, pay long/pay dear


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't think I will be selling my ipad 2, no I know I wont.

New screen, a new camera and 4G that's not out in the UK yet only as a trial, still the same capacity as before.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, got one pre-ordered! Went for a black 32 non-4G


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

Chicane said:


> Well, got one pre-ordered! Went for a black 32 non-4G


Me too.

I'm gonna be counting the days down now. Sad! Lol


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

SurGie said:


> The chips inside the i phones are made in England.


Are you sure about that. Yes the chips are ARM designed which is a UK company but they don't manufacturer at all, they license, I am pretty sure the chip fab units will be in china with the rest of the parts.

The main selling points of the iPhone/iPad are not the hardware. Yes they try and keep up there and occasionally introduce market leading tech like the screens but its the software and environment which sells it.

The amount of education & business embracing the IOS is really starting to ramp up and thats where you make mega bucks.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicane said:


> Well, got one pre-ordered! Went for a black 32 non-4G


changed to white lol. dunno why but to me, the white gives an illusion of a bigger screen / thinner bezel


----------

